# Intercontinental Hotels Ambassador Program



## CdnTrad (May 27, 2012)

Any forum members have any experience as members of the Intercontinental Ambassador program? I'm currently a Priority Club Platinum, but spend most of my hotel trips in Holiday Inns (frugal employer) rather than Intercontinentals. Is the $200 fee or 32,000 priority club points worth it for the upgrade if I only stay in an Intercontinental once or twice a year? Also, how are you treated as an Ambassador? Do you get those free upgrades they advertise?


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm loyal to Hilton properties and have never stayed at an Intercontinental, so I'm basing this on my review of the web site.

The feature that drew my attention was the certificate for a free weekend night as part of a two-night weekend stay at any Intercontinental property. If this is something you would have no trouble using, then you would get $200 of value from that alone, and the rest of the benefits are nice extras at no additional cost. 

Unless you're awash in points that you don't get to use, I'd do the $200. I just tried a random weekend in mid-July and only the Montreal property had rooms for less than $200.


----------



## CdnTrad (May 27, 2012)

Thanks Miket61, the free weekend night certificate is really tempting and the fact that it in reality only costs 27,000 points to join (which is way less than a points night at any Intercontinental) has swayed me toward joining.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

CdnTrad said:


> Any forum members have any experience as members of the Intercontinental Ambassador program? I'm currently a Priority Club Platinum, but spend most of my hotel trips in Holiday Inns (frugal employer) rather than Intercontinentals. Is the $200 fee or 32,000 priority club points worth it for the upgrade if I only stay in an Intercontinental once or twice a year? Also, how are you treated as an Ambassador? Do you get those free upgrades they advertise?


I was an Ambassador for two years. I used to receive an upgrade to a smaller suite, but that was the only real advantage.


----------



## CdnTrad (May 27, 2012)

Thanks hockeyinsider, I've signed up but mostly for the free weekend night. Hopefully I get an upgrade or two out of this. I'll report back in this thread about my experiences.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

CdnTrad said:


> Thanks hockeyinsider, I've signed up but mostly for the free weekend night. Hopefully I get an upgrade or two out of this. I'll report back in this thread about my experiences.


I have stayed at both Intercontinental hotels in Toronto. The one on Front Street in the financial district/downtown is nice, but a bit bland. When I last stayed there (2007) in the suites, they were spacious but nothing special. The Bloor Street Intercontinental is nice, but the rooms and the decor were dated when I stayed there in 2010. I understand renovations have since taken place.


----------



## studio253 (Dec 21, 2006)

I've been a Royal Ambassador for the past four years or so. I spend over 200 nights a year on the road and about 85 of those are in IHG properties. The free weekend certificate and room upgrade are worth it if you will use them. If you spend about 65+ nights/year after becoming an Ambassador you will be promoted to Royal and get higher room upgrades and free minibar beverages, welcome fruit baskets and all around amazing service. I'm a huge fan of the program.


----------

